# jacksonville cpma how did everyone do



## CJTURNER (Jun 21, 2010)

me not well i felt i was not given alot of info in boot camp that was on test


----------



## coder1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree


----------



## lec121661 (Jun 22, 2010)

*jacksonville cpma boot camp*

I agree, I did not do so well either, but i have been studying since i recieved my results, so i will pass it in september. 

don't give up..we must all try again.


----------



## Ivonne C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Same here. I felt that there were alot of questions regarding Hospital visits that were not gone over in boot camp.


----------

